# Concertos



## wandering_impromptu (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know how many of you have soloed with orchestra. I recently had my concerto debut, and I've fallen totally in love with orchestras. Granted, it's difficult to be addicted to something you don't have frequent access to - but if I did, I'm sure I would have that problem. Any of you feel the same way?

... still missing it...


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

wandering_impromptu said:


> I don't know how many of you have soloed with orchestra. ...(


Probably not that many, I'd hazard a guess. But I have sung in a choir (Crouch End Festival Chorus) with lots of orchestras in a wide variety of works. Of course, singing in a big choir gives a huge buzz anyway, but the orchestra always raises the temperature by a factor of 10. At least in those big works, like _A sea symphony_ and even _Praise to holiest_ form _Gerontius_.

What was less lovely was the way some players would send a deputy to rehearsals, as if, by thought transference, they would learn a piece they'd never played before - CEFC was very ambitious in its programming and we did works like Gerhard's _The plague_ and Honegger's _Jeanne d'Arc_.


----------

